# Peat



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am trying to breed my reds, and was just wondering if peat will affect my ph any? I heard to add this to my tank when trying to breed. Also read that it replaces BWE. Any info would be a great help.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It depends on how high your kH is out of tap that you do water changes with. It may lower but every time you do water changes you may raise it causing fluctuations. I am going to move this for you to the Breeding Forum where the experts can help you out.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, if you find some peat let me know......none to be found around here!!!!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

fluval sells it to put in your canister filter.. figure that will work.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

assclown said:


> yeah, if you find some peat let me know......none to be found around here!!!!!


hit up fredmeyeres bro. its in the garden section. Or homedepot in big ass bags for 3 bucks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> hit up fredmeyeres bro. its in the garden section. *Or homedepot in big ass bags for 3 bucks.*


YOU CAN USE THAT IN AQUARIUMS!!!?!?!?!

Im going to go get it and if it works man


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's not like the dirt. It comes as fiber or pellets made by fluval. Darkens water, buffers ph and softens water.

http://www.petmeister.com/item923.htm
http://pet-guys.stores.yahoo.net/-015561114600.html


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

by far the best peat is Keta-Peat Nuggets. i believe its made by marc wiess. i used to use fluval peat fiber but keta-peat is much better--thats all i use now.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What make the keta better. Does it last longer, tint the water darker or what?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Trigga said:


> hit up fredmeyeres bro. its in the garden section. *Or homedepot in big ass bags for 3 bucks.*


YOU CAN USE THAT IN AQUARIUMS!!!?!?!?!

Im going to go get it and if it works man






















[/quote]

they have a couple different types. I had grabbed abag of the Spaginum Peat. for the bottom of my planted. I wouldn't use that in your filter tho. they IIRC have sheets of thicker peat as well. Also Homedepot should also have that. Fredmeyers also has cocconut fiber sheets.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

Fluval granules is much better than the fiber product made by fluval. keta is about the same as fluval granules.i have been using peat for over 3 yrs now straight now in 3 tanks and I switch to product named Laguna Peat granules also made by Hagen like fluval. which seems to last longer"6-7weeks" than any of those others and costs about 8$ for a 4lb bag. it says that a bag will treat 2000 gallons


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Sep 27, 2006)

i heard you have to make sure its 100% peat though, but would the pellets work better?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just put them in canister last night (pelets), water look way better than BWE. Kicks ass. also softens water and brings ph down.


----------

